# What have you used for batting?



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I've used old mattress pads for small quilts, I've seen others post about using blankets for batting...with the cost of real batting, has anyone come up with other creative batting substitutes?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

The price of batting is crazy! I usually just find old blankets at yard sales. Also old hospital blankets which maker a thinner quilt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

quilt top on a polar fleece backing. The fleece is good to cuddle against. And it's on sale a lot and is usually 60" wide at the least.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Similar to Angie's fleece suggestion, I've also used blankets the same way. 
They have some nice, fuzzy, snuggly ones out there for pretty cheap!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

This depends on what the quilt top is made of( regular quilting cotton, flannel etc) and who it is for. I have had a good time feeling virtuous using up those king sized flannel sheets for both batting and backing after going to a double bed.These are for family north of the 40th parallel or living on the coast. A person needs to feel virtuous about something so we can go out and get more fabric after all don't we?  

And there's all the percale cotton sheets too from that king bed that for lighter quilts I am using up for batting. Then I get to feel virtuous all over again and can go out and get even MORE fabric! :clap::clap: 

If a person switches pillow sizes while downsizing sheets, those king sized pillow cases can be opened up and used for batting or if flannel, backing on a baby quilt. Lots of usable fabric there. 

I don't really think though that store bought batting is a bad deal at all. We expect it to last as long as the rest of the quilt don't we and be healthy too? So, I buy it by the full roll( 90" wide) and its not that expensive then. Sometimes my good cousin and I will split a roll if we don't want to put out that many bucks at a time.

This is a good time for quilting here in the Northwest as its HOT. I know, I know, we are Weather Weenies here.  Its true! LOL

Have fun you all. LQ


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know my Mom had some tops made by Grandma and a sheet with an old army blanket for the batting. Some good wear and tear and warmth when done this way. The top stitching wore out in places before the rest of it.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

I have used old blankets before. My Mil used to look for old wool ones at garage sale, she loved quilting with them.
If you do need to buy batting new, if you have a JoAnn fabrics or Hobby Lobby near by, you can use the coupons on batting if its not on sale. Thats what I usually do.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Same here for me..old blankets and fleeces are the norm for me. I do buy batting with the coupons from Joann's. I also save every bit of the batting and will zig zag all the bits and pieces together to get a large piece of batting for a quilt.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I also buy batting from Joann's with coupons. If I wanted to be more frugal I'd look for suitable blankets at the thrift. 

As far as patching pieces together to make a larger batting, if you overlap edges and make a cut through both layers, slide them apart and then match up the edges (they will fit together perfectly because of the cut/trim you just made), you can then use super lightweight fusible interfacing (very cheap by the bolt from Joann) to join the pieces of batting (both sides). It works perfectly and is faster than sewing them together (which does, of course, work well too).


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I've used old wool blankets that I wash & dry first, so they shrink. But have found old blankets at Goodwill, etc., stores & have one light weight cotton blanket that will work well. Have also used a 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby store to buy new batting. I find that the prices on batting really vary. The cotton ones look so good, but too high.


----------

